# Custom Rom entfernen und Grundsystem wieder drauf - HTC Sensation XL



## Gothmo (31. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich hätte da ein sehr großes Problem. Ich habe mir durch ein Tauschgeschäft ein HTC Sensation XL ertauscht und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass dieses Handy ein Custom Rom drauf hat. Ich habe leider keine Sicherung des alten Systems und mein Vorbesitzer leider auch nicht...gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit (eventuell auch nichts zu kompliziert), dass man das alte System wieder draufspielen kann...weil die Garatie verfällt ja auch, wenn sowas drauf ist. Bitte ich brauche Hilfe...habe im Netz nämlich nicht für mein Problem gefunden...
Gruß, Gothmo


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Mai 2012)

Du musst per Fastboot das Sensation wieder auf S-On stellen und dann die original RUU installieren.
Wenn es nicht S-Off ist brauchst du eigentlich nur die Ruu installieren.
Hier kannst du die originale Firmware runterladen.
FileFactory Folder View - Runnymede

Hier hast du eine Anleitung aber in Englisch
[All In One][GUIDE]How To Root Your Htc Sensation Xl,Custom Roms,V4[GUIDE] - xda-developers
ziemlich am Schluss steht wie es geht aber du kannst durch einen Fehler das Sensation bricken das passiert beim entrooten und S-On schalten komischerweiße leichter (leichte Ironie).

Darum tausch es wieder zurück und sag dem Kerl der es gerootet hat das wenn man sowas macht sich soweit auskennen sollte das man es auch wieder auf Werkszustand bringen kann.
Und wenn er das hat kannst du es wieder nehmen.

Ansonsten schau dich mal hier rum da sind sicher einige die sich da genauer auskennen weil die das Sensation auch haben.
http://www.android-hilfe.de/htc-sensation-xl-forum/


----------

